# any big rays out latly



## new wave archery (May 2, 2008)

i have some guys flyin in on wensday from iowa who are looking for big rays. i have been petty lucky in finding them most time some well over 100lbs. but with the recent rains and me being sick for a week i havent been able to go out that much and look around.. just wondering if you guys will out flattie fishin have seen any large, or large schools of rays latly. mike. good fishin


----------



## Jasooon (Jun 4, 2008)

I saw 2 schools of smaller rays with about 10 in each school I also saw a huge one that had to of been 130 lbs it looked to be about 6' x 6' I saw all the rays in between bob sikes and shoreline in 3 foot of water.


----------



## Rover2cool (Oct 10, 2007)

Yeah man was kayak around bobsides and shoreline and there are hUGEEE rays my god. i never seen such big ones. There mostly in the sandy areas.


----------



## new wave archery (May 2, 2008)

guys i appreciate it. went to shoreline last night at 3:30 pmor so and ended up in the hospital at4:30pm or so and stayed till 9:30pm. got stuck by a fairly nice ray and bad!!!!! brought me to my knees... but the t.v. crew and a bow manufacturing C.E.Othis weekdid end up with some nice ray fotage so farsome over 100 lbs. they are coming back in august for a five day dvd shoot and hunt. hope to have some nice hunting for there show. will like to represent the pensacola region good with some nice rays if possible. so if you dont mind if you continue to see some frome the 80-220 lbs range i would really be thankful if you would let me know where and when. as always good luck and *<U>STAY SAFE FOR GOODNESS SAKE.</U>* MIKE


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

> *new wave archery (7/18/2008)*guys i appreciate it. went to shoreline last night at 3:30 pmor so and ended up in the hospital at4:30pm or so and stayed till 9:30pm. got stuck by a fairly nice ray and bad!!!!! brought me to my knees... but the t.v. crew and a bow manufacturing C.E.Othis weekdid end up with some nice ray fotage so farsome over 100 lbs. they are coming back in august for a five day dvd shoot and hunt. hope to have some nice hunting for there show. will like to represent the pensacola region good with some nice rays if possible. so if you dont mind if you continue to see some frome the 80-220 lbs range i would really be thankful if you would let me know where and when. as always good luck and *<U>STAY SAFE FOR GOODNESS SAKE.</U>* MIKE


Wow, hate to hear that - that sucks! Just for curiosity, I am assuming since you got stuck ya'll are bowfishing while wading or either you got stuck once he made it to the boat. If you are wading, how deep of water are you in and why not use a flats boat or skiff; is that not stealth enough? I am clueless when it comes to fishing for rays, so was just curious.


----------



## new wave archery (May 2, 2008)

*no we were in my boat, in about 5in. of water. most of our bigger rays seem to bein 5-15'' of water. i would not think about wading for anything in these waters with what i have seen out there latly. thousands of small/big rays,sharks,jellys,man-o-wars, and others that seem to like bitting back.*


----------



## Rover2cool (Oct 10, 2007)

yeah we was wading near the big boat near the point haha funny thing is that we was actually walking around stingrays .. the huge one i see that is out there come st8 at us but i stomp my feet and he went away.. pretty freaky how big those things are. ill nver do that again


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *new wave archery (7/18/2008)*guys i appreciate it. went to shoreline last night at 3:30 pmor so and ended up in the hospital at4:30pm or so and stayed till 9:30pm. got stuck by a fairly nice ray and bad!!!!! brought me to my knees... but the t.v. crew and a bow manufacturing C.E.Othis weekdid end up with some nice ray fotage so farsome over 100 lbs. they are coming back in august for a five day dvd shoot and hunt. hope to have some nice hunting for there show. will like to represent the pensacola region good with some nice rays if possible. so if you dont mind if you continue to see some frome the 80-220 lbs range i would really be thankful if you would let me know where and when. as always good luck and *<U>STAY SAFE FOR GOODNESS SAKE.</U>* MIKE


Can't you find something a little more challenging to kill. At least flounders will try to haul ass when they know something's up. Leave the rays alone.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Death From Above (7/19/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *new wave archery (7/18/2008)*guys i appreciate it. went to shoreline last night at 3:30 pmor so and ended up in the hospital at4:30pm or so and stayed till 9:30pm. got stuck by a fairly nice ray and bad!!!!! brought me to my knees... but the t.v. crew and a bow manufacturing C.E.Othis weekdid end up with some nice ray fotage so farsome over 100 lbs. they are coming back in august for a five day dvd shoot and hunt. hope to have some nice hunting for there show. will like to represent the pensacola region good with some nice rays if possible. so if you dont mind if you continue to see some frome the 80-220 lbs range i would really be thankful if you would let me know where and when. as always good luck and *<U>STAY SAFE FOR GOODNESS SAKE.</U>* MIKE
> ...




Fuah you bloody wanka..They killed me mate..Ol Steve Irwin


----------



## new wave archery (May 2, 2008)

dfa

yea like shooting a flounder is real challenging there the ones always laying there till you pass over at least a ray is moving . like to see you squarm alittle when you stick a 80+ ray and all hell breaks loose. they will let you know whos in charge.


----------



## fisherick (Oct 2, 2007)

Let em shoot cownose rays. I've seen huge schools of them inshore. They screw up the ecosystem and it would be beneficial to kill those bastards.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *new wave archery (7/19/2008)*dfa
> 
> yea like shooting a flounder is real challenging there the ones always laying there till you pass over at least a ray is moving . like to see you squarm alittle when you stick a 80+ ray and all hell breaks loose. they will let you know whos in charge.


Kill all you want...was just trying to get a rise out of ya. There sure ain't a shortage of them. I probably saw 200 last night in all shapes and sizes.


----------



## new wave archery (May 2, 2008)

dfa,I here ya :moon. just seems that everyday there is somebodytrying to put me on the defensive.Fact isThey are detrimental to the enviorment and kill alot of fish. not saying there over populated but they do need to stay in check, and the numbers seem to be pretty high.


----------



## Fish Xpress (Apr 18, 2008)

Seen you in little sabine the other afternoon ,first time I seen the boat since it was done . LOOKING GOOD!!


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

> *new wave archery (7/18/2008)**no we were in my boat, in about 5in. of water. most of our bigger rays seem to bein 5-15'' of water. i would not think about wading for anything in these waters with what i have seen out there latly. thousands of small/big rays,sharks,jellys,man-o-wars, and others that seem to like bitting back.*


I got ya. A friend was actually the one that worked on you in the ER at Gulf Breeze - sounded like it hurt like hell. Hope your better now!


----------



## MillerLicous (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey man this is Matt i met you the other night at your house with Brandon.....Hate to hear about that trip man at least those guys are coming back......You doin aight? We need to go this weekend I am still eager to see it done....


----------



## IanR (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm trying to get a few smaller rays to eat and use for sharkbait. We'll be wading and using 7' gigs. Never been before. Any recommendations where to go and what time? You guys were saying by bob sykes? Southern side and moving west? I'm gonna try and make it out thursday morning to get bait for the weekend. Thanks for the input!


----------



## new wave archery (May 2, 2008)

wading dosnt sound like the safest way for me. but day time rays are very spooky. there are alot off deer point in gulf breeze and around the big sabine area also. good luck and watch for the stingers.


----------

